# Snow in Attic through Turbine Vent



## RedRiver (Oct 31, 2009)

We live in a 3-year-old home in Fargo, ND. Last year we received a significant amount of snow with wind though not as much as experienced in other regions of the country. The net result was we got some snow in our attic through three turbine roof vents - enough to result in some water damage to our ceiling. What is a recommended remedy to prevent further damage? Would it be advisable to "bag" the turbines during the deep of winter to minimize infiltration of snow or would that risk condensation damage in the attic? Any thoughts?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not a roofer, one will be along shortly....

The exposed ridge cap nails should not be there. 

The nails in the turbine are not hot dipped, as one is rusting already. 

The turbine should be over the middle course, not notched out for it. I may be wrong on this...

Turbines have problems, read the whole chapter: http://books.google.com/books?id=Eq...nt+problems&lr=&as_brr=3#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Turbines: http://www.ronhungarter.com/black_mold.html
Be safe, Gary


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

The nails in the ridge cap indicate to me that you live in a high wind area. They should have had a caulking put on them, or the cap shingles should have been hand sealed with mastic. Other than that they are fine.
Installation of the turbine is fine. I would not cover it. Get by this winter and during the summer take them out, cover the holes and install a continuos ridge vent. That should take care of the problem.


Keith


----------

